# Osprey Raptor 14 - Defective Item? Missing Feature - Request for Image - PICS INSIDE



## kanewtz (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi All,

Recently purchased an Osprey Raptor 14, however it seems to be missing a feature. If you look in the image below, in the top slash pocket, there is supposed to be a seperate compartment for storing keys, etc with a key hook.










Mine does not have this feature, the inside is just one pocket with not additional zipper/key ring. (The picture shown is not my bag - it is what it is supposed to look like).

See below for mine. As you can see in the top, there is not additional zipper/key ring.


Can anyone who has this backpack snap a picture of the inside of their slash pocket? (It is right above the lid lock - the one with the protective interior for glasses, cell phone, etc).

Here is a link to the Osprey Website. Click on "Slash Pocket" for description what i am referring to.
Raptor 14 - Osprey Packs, Inc :2015: Official Site

Thanks in Advance.

Cheers!
Matt


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

My top slash pocket has no other internal pocket or hooks. My key hook is located in the vertical pocket on the left side. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I was looking at this pack the past weekend at REI...they didn't have the additional zippered pocket either.


----------



## GreatLakesWaterman (Oct 29, 2013)

That image appears to be the Raptor 10.


----------



## kanewtz (Apr 8, 2015)

When I contacted the company I bought the pack from, they told me they got in touch with Osprey who informed them that the slash pocket is only available on the Raptor 6, not the 10 or 14.

There is, however as another member mentioned, a key ring on the side pocket that will more than suffice.


----------



## GreatLakesWaterman (Oct 29, 2013)

This is 1.5 years old. Maybe it changed.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbiker040 (Jul 11, 2010)

I just got a raptor 10 on Saturday and it has the same thing, red key hook inside that same pouch.


----------



## NDTransplant (Feb 6, 2012)

mtbiker040 said:


> I just got a raptor 10 on Saturday and it has the same thing, red key hook inside that same pouch.


How you liking your Raptor 10?

I'm not really a fan of backpacks, but this one seems to be really popular with cyclists...

I sold my Camelback Mule.


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

Can somebody please point on the detailed list of all differences between old and new versions of Osprey Raptor 14?
Thank you.

as far as I understood, on of the differences is hydration pack.
the old one - https://static.bike24.com/i/p/3/7/171173_02_c.jpg
and the new one here in this thread's photos.
right?


----------



## Finf (Oct 1, 2016)

Checking in with a Osprey Raptor 14 - No red hook on the front top pocket, but I do have one in the side pocket.


----------

